# Can Leather sofa from Costco survive my dog?



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We have leather because it does not attract the pet hair. Even if they rub up against it. However we don't allow our dogs on our furniture.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We bought one from Sam's 7ish years ago.
The cats and dogs have scratched it up a lot, but oh well it matches the log cabin look.

I think you would have to be very diligent about keeping a thick blanket or quilt on it to keep it nice. I gave up years ago.:curtain:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have a leather chair from Costco and the quality of leather is ok, but not so good as the leather sofa I got 25 years ago (was pretty expensive then) which is full grain leather, the whole hide, very thick and is now wearing out but not from dogs, just from not taking good enough care of it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You can do what we did--buy new leather furniture and then immediately cover it with one of those stretch fabric sofa covers (in the same color). We take off the covers for company (well, maybe we will, maybe we won't). We wash the covers periodically and when I see the leather underneath it still looks pretty good. 

Go to costco.com, check out the pet furniture section--they have some cool leather furniture for dogs! We just don't have the room to get Toby his own sofa!

We didn't get our leather stuff from Costco BTW, but from a leather store in town so I have no idea how good Costco's leather is.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We got ours from Sam's Club (similar to a Costco) about 5 yrs ago. Honey is a year old and before her was a golden mix, and a cat. The furniture has survived, almost without a scratch.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest it, nails can be hell on leather. We have leather in the car and it does eventually take a beating from nails. If you do get it I would definitely suggest a couch cover such as: Sofa Slipcovers | Sure Fit Slipcovers
that way you can keep the leather protected for every day use (and keep it clean with washing) and take it off for special occasions and company. I've seen other types online but that was the first one I found doing a quick search to give an idea what I mean lol


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenSummer said:


> I wouldn't suggest it, nails can be hell on leather. We have leather in the car and it does eventually take a beating from nails. If you do get it I would definitely suggest a couch cover such as: Sofa Slipcovers | Sure Fit Slipcovers
> that way you can keep the leather protected for every day use (and keep it clean with washing) and take it off for special occasions and company. I've seen other types online but that was the first one I found doing a quick search to give an idea what I mean lol


We got that brand--it's great. They sell them at Target BTW and it's about $60 to $70 on sale to get them.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Leather is 100 times stronger than fabric. Nails will do nothing to it, I promise. But don't go cheap. Go to the store, and scratch the display with your fingernail. If yours make a mark, your dogs will too. A good, full aniline dyed leather will hold up to even the rowdiest dogs.
The leather in cars is not the same as leather put on furniture, it isn't as thick or as strong.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Leather is so comfy; but we went for "bonded" leather. It is very durable, looks like normal leather, and it is very resistant to scratches and punctures. 

You might want to consider being very diligent about using the dremel tool on his nails so that they are short and smooth. The shorter you keep his nails the further the "quick" will retract which will make nail grooming easier and easier. 

Personally, I'm not a slip cover fan. Our GR is a member of the family and the couch belongs to all of us.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

bioteach said:


> Personally, I'm not a slip cover fan. Our GR is a member of the family and the couch belongs to all of us.


 I don't get it--why would a slip cover mean our dog is not part of our family? We're all snuggling on those slip covers?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leather*

We have leather sofa and loveseat from Dania for 8 years.
We kept a microfleece throw just on the seats and the sofa stayed perfect.
Now we haven't put it on in a long time and Tucker still has dew claws-sometimes he flies off the sofa and now we have some scratches.:uhoh:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

got leather 7+ years ago...just a step above really cheap. Only claw damage was from cat (RIP) & very, very minimal. It's fairly soft leather, our guys are all over it, but due to lifestyle their nails get worn down. I imagine they could scar up a firmer leather. 
we got lucky & bought just cuz of color/style...


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Like others, I think it depends on the type of leather it is... Our 2 dogs shredded our fabric couches and my allergies were out of control, so we started the hunt for leather. We ended up with top grain aniline leather. After 2 years, there's not a scratch that I know of and I clean/inspect them often. The dogs taking running leaps onto and off of the couches, chew toys, and do everything else they probably shouldn't do on leather. They look great and it's very convenient for wiping up slobber, goo, dirt, and all the other things our dogs christen the couches with. No regrets over here! If only my area rugs would hold up the same way... 

I didn't know about all the different types of leather when we started shopping for new couches. I found the explanation here pretty helpful: Frequently Asked Questions. There's some good, reasonably priced leather out there. I assumed that top grain meant $$$$. We found our couches for a really reasonable price. Nothing like a good sale and some negotiating!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We bought leather sofas about 10 years ago. Brooks isn't the one who made marks all over ours, it was the cat. He didn't sharpen his claws on them, but rather would go into these maniacal yowling runs up the back of the sofa and over the whole thing sliding his claws as he went. Sheesh. (This cat at 11 years of age still makes these crazed yowling runs through the house....he will jump against an open door and ricochet off. It is really something to watch.)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just remembered.......BIL/SIL have COSTCO leather couch, lab & cat.....looks great to me & they haven't complained


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

cover the sofa with a thick material. i like usuing
horse blankets. horse blankets are thick and i like
the way they look.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DoggieDad*

DoggieDad

I will have to look into horse blankets!

Here is a pic of our Leather Sofa from Dania-forgive the Silly Expression on my face!! This is of my girl, Smooch, and I about 4 years ago.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I'm with Tazmonkey and monarchs joy. Go for the good leather and it will last forever. Cheap leather not so much.


----------

